# Ferries to Greek Islands



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all, I have looked at the forum but can't see an answer to this, sorry if I have missed one.

We are hoping to go to the Greek islands camping on hols from Cyrpus via ferry, when we get there!

Anyway, I have looked online and it seems very hard to find out what ferries go from Cyrpus to the Greek Islands. Does anyone know how to find out? Has anyone done this from Cyprus?

Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cyprus_dreams said:


> Hi all, I have looked at the forum but can't see an answer to this, sorry if I have missed one.
> 
> We are hoping to go to the Greek islands camping on hols from Cyrpus via ferry, when we get there!
> 
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/82127-ferry-update.html


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

cyprus_dreams said:


> Hi all, I have looked at the forum but can't see an answer to this, sorry if I have missed one.
> 
> We are hoping to go to the Greek islands camping on hols from Cyrpus via ferry, when we get there!
> 
> ...


Cyprus is not connected to the Greek island passenger ferry network (it is just too far away). There are a few commercial freighters that will take a few paying passengers but the crossing is gruesome (little to no facilities) and takes over two days and will only get you as far as the commercial freight ports around Athens. Your best bet is to get a cheap flight to Athens from Larnaca and slog it over to Pireaus and take it from there. Choose your islands well as some positively discourage campers.


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

kimonas said:


> Cyprus is not connected to the Greek island passenger ferry network (it is just too far away). There are a few commercial freighters that will take a few paying passengers but the crossing is gruesome (little to no facilities) and takes over two days and will only get you as far as the commercial freight ports around Athens. Your best bet is to get a cheap flight to Athens from Larnaca and slog it over to Pireaus and take it from there. Choose your islands well as some positively discourage campers.


Wow, that is very useful and a little suprising. No wonder I was having difficulty in getting Ferry details.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## DimitrisN (Sep 7, 2011)

*Greek Ferries Finder*

You can also check this new Ferries Greece schedules finder by the Greece Yellow Pages site XO.GR. 

You will find most Greek Ferry Routes at xo.gr/greece-ferry-routes/


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If you do Greek islands I recommend you don't try and go from one group of islands to another by ferry. We did this a few years back and it took over 24 hours to get from Kos (eastern islands) to Paros (central islands) when it was advertised as taking less than half this time.

Stick to either the eastern islands (Rhodes & Kos), central (Paros, Naxos, Ios, Mykonos) or western (Kefalonia, Zakynthos, Corfu). Also 10 days in each group should be more than enough!


----------

